
Google Wants You To Share Stuff - aston
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/09/20/google-wants-you-to-share-stuff/
======
aston
This is kinda cool as Google's aggregating sites that are themselves about
aggregation. For a site with not too many network effects in play, I might be
worried. And since Google actually knows a lot about your network via Gmail,
they might even have an edge over other sites that make you go through the
pain of explicitly adding friends.

